# 29 PPM Gold Black Sand



## geubrina (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everybody, long time no posting till today!

Yesterday, I got three kinds of sample. One is black sand. I send it to a Lab. They pulverized it to very fine mesh, they took 30 grams of it and then fire assayed with Lead Oxide.
After that, the Lead Button was burn under 950 degree Celcius for 8 hours until the lead button became prills.
Then they leached the leftover prill in Aqua Regia. The solution was then analyzed by ICP machine made by Thermo Scientific.
The result is 29ppm of Au. The Black sand is dominated by Fe.


Now, I want to make this process, which need your comments:
1. Pulverized the black sand until 300mesh.
2. Concentrate the pulverized with specific gravity equipment.
3. Clean the base metals with single acid, plus peroxide to fasten and strengthen the process.
4. Leach with AR.

Or, optional:
1. Pulverized the black sand until 300mesh.
2. Leach with Cyanide.

Need your comments and suggestions.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a complete beginner on ores and concentrates but that seems an awful lot of work for very little gold. Try posting this on the Rockmans thread and see if Richard can give you some ideas of how to proceed.


----------



## Oz (Mar 24, 2011)

I may rain on your parade here.

A kilo is 1000 grams so 29ppm (parts per million) divided by 1000 (to give kilos) = 0.029 grams of gold per kilo of ore. Just how do you plan on recovering the gold from this at a profit? For the mathematically challenged that means there is less that 3/100ths of a gram per kilo of ore that is gold. Edit; that would be $1.35 in gold at today’s spot price per kilo you had to refine or leach.

Even though that gives you 29 grams per metric ton, you sent in concentrates if it was all black sand. What percentage of your head ore is the black sand you presented for assay? Even if it was as high as 1% you only have 2.9 grams per metric ton gold. While that may be fine for a very large commercial operation you will lose your ass on a small scale.


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, a kilo is 2.5 lbs if I remember right, so 
2000 lbs divided by 2.5 lbs per killo = 800 kilos.
800 kilos x $1.35 a kilo = $1080 a ton for the ore. 

Not bad material actually. 
I do not know what all the details would involve being that this would be an international transaction, 
but I do have a market contact that may be interested in buying your sand, which would be the best option. 

Leaching your ore, and recovering the gold yourself is an option as well, 
but like Oz said, it will have a steep set-up cost to get started. 

Equipment and supplies, I know the story well.

You're choice though.
If you have access to sodium cyanide, 
I will post what I know about the process from my notes.

There are other processes with pro's and con's.
Cost being the big issue, with facilities and chemicals next.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## solarsmith (Mar 25, 2011)

your ore is a bit under 1 oz per ton your calling it black sand Is this the ore or whats left from a sluce box or pan.
if this is raw non concentrated ore you have something good the more the better.. all you need to do is concentrate it to 20 oz per ton or higher. and you will have somthing you can sell. you can try some of the gravity methods and see if you can get your concentrates up to sellable grade. and be sure to get assays... Im working on a froth floatation system Im starting with 0.59 oz per ton gold and I should be able to get my cons up to 100 to 200 oz per ton... good luck with yours.
Bryan in Denver Colorado


----------



## glondor (Mar 25, 2011)

A kilo is 2.2 lbs.


----------



## geubrina (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all suggestion.
Well, we do have access to sodium cyanide, Rick.

I think I have to make small scale experiments for this.


----------



## Pagal12 (Mar 13, 2018)

I have black sand gold contains...I'm searching for buyer for this sand 28 ppm so any body want buy this sand please contact me on this mail I'd [email protected]


----------

